# free today on Amazon



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A11DBTA?tag=free-kindle-books-bargain-20 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

Free is good! I like the Bead Stitch Face Cloth. Thanks for posting!


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you! I always forget to look for these "goodies".


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Great link. But first you have to have a Kindle.


----------



## kareo (Apr 24, 2011)

Kindle is available as a free download to your computer. That way you can enjoy the Kindle apps without having to own an actual Kindle reader.


----------



## wilderness2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

I have the Kindle app on my iPad and iPhone. Works great.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you, just had it sent to my Kindle.


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

Got it! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Thanks. It is not on my iPhone.


----------



## Raffa (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you. I just down loaded it to my iPad


----------



## Lil Kristie (Nov 25, 2011)

Thank you. I just got it. Only thing I read my books on anymore is my Kindle. I love it.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link, just got it.


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks. I downloaded it. How do you find out about free Kindle books?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i subscribe to a mailing list so i get notification everyday....


----------



## lovescats (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks so much for this info. I belong to BookBub which sends me daily emails on free or really cheap books for my Kindle.


----------



## EllenCrafts (Apr 17, 2012)

If you do a sort on price you can see all the free books in the craft area!


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

kareo said:


> Kindle is available as a free download to your computer. That way you can enjoy the Kindle apps without having to own an actual Kindle reader.


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

kareo said:


> Kindle is available as a free download to your computer. That way you can enjoy the Kindle apps without having to own an actual Kindle reader.


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

OH my, my first love, free for my Kindle!
I can't believe I found this on here, thanks so much
Diane D. for sharing this!
Judy


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for the info .


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

U can also go to kindle store u can go through the list of books nemcfo.


----------



## 23607 (Jun 6, 2011)

thanks for the link!


----------



## gim (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## mrscp1946 (Mar 26, 2011)

3mom said:


> kareo said:
> 
> 
> > Kindle is available as a free download to your computer. That way you can enjoy the Kindle apps without having to own an actual Kindle reader.


also you can get a Kindle app for your Android phone or tablet


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

Perfect! Thank you!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

I appreciate you sharing this link, Thank you


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah! Great! I love getting free Amazon knit/crochet books. Thank you for the heads up! How do you find this sort of thing?


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

WOW - thanks, I've got my copy. What list do you subscribe to?


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

nemcfo said:


> Thanks. I downloaded it. How do you find out about free Kindle books?


I find them by typing "free books" into my Kindle, then hit "store". You can then hit "category" at the top of the page that comes up.
* I just LOVE it! * Sherry


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm on a daily list of 'free Kindle books' that often are not free by the time you click on them (I think the list gets released in the evening - and I don't see it until the morning). I've NEVER seen a craft book on that list, mainly romance, horror, religion, nonfiction, and children's books. What list do you get?


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sherry, Oh... that sounds easy! I do not have a 'fire Kindle', I just have a black and white older one with slow wi-fi. I will try this later and see if I can do that on mine too! Thanks!


----------



## BSharbuno (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks just ordered it on my Kindle.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanx so much. I just luv freebies for my Kindle.


----------



## Evataz (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a kindle App on my iPad, but I don't see how can I download this free item. can anyone explain it to me please.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

T ~ mine is also a b&w "older" model. My beautiful niece, (unmarried & no children) got a new fancy-pancy Fire & gave me her "old" one. I never even thought about getting one & now I use it constantly. I'm just getting over a horrible cold that lasted three weeks & that thing was in my hand the whole time. I had no energy to do anything else.
* Cheers to technology *


----------



## 7953Princess (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Betulove (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you so much .I now have one book in my PC Kindle.


----------



## texicanwife (Nov 1, 2011)

Kindle is free as a download for your pc. I've used it for years without ever purchasing a single book! Just click on the buy button and you will see where you can download the program for free. If you go to the Kindle store on Amazon, type in Free in the search, you will come up with thousands and thousands of free books to download as well. Hundreds of the classics, plus every genre under the sun! But the program itself to read the kindle books is FREE!


----------



## johnsonya (Sep 4, 2011)

shame I have a nook


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Yes, the program is free for the computer and other applications, I just can't imagine trying to read on the
computer or a device the size of a cell phone, but I'm sure many do that.
I love my kindle. When I get lots of money I am going to get a kindle fire, so I can download magazines. After all, what fun would magazines be if not in color?


----------



## Island Knitter (Aug 14, 2012)

ZIZt's now 11/5 @ 11:47 EST and it's still free! Love free!



Diane D said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A11DBTA?tag=free-kindle-books-bargain-20 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

omadoma said:


> T ~ mine is also a b&w "older" model. My beautiful niece, (unmarried & no children) got a new fancy-pancy Fire & gave me her "old" one. I never even thought about getting one & now I use it constantly. I'm just getting over a horrible cold that lasted three weeks & that thing was in my hand the whole time. I had no energy to do anything else.
> * Cheers to technology *


Yes, Cheers! I love that I only have to carry around one 'book' and yet have so many to choose from to read. My son got me a book light for mine for my birthday as mine is not backlit and it works great. I also have the Kindle app on my computer so if I need to see color I can. This is about as technical as I get, but I'm trying! With a teen son who is SO into it all, I have a 24/7 teacher!


----------



## Rocking in the Pines (Sep 1, 2012)

THANK YOU! This is a great find.


----------



## kimkaseman (Feb 1, 2011)

Thx!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Got it, thanks. When you hear about more of these deals keep us posted.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

how do you download to the kindle?? i check on amazon, but i must be missing something, thank you


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Diane D said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A11DBTA?tag=free-kindle-books-bargain-20 :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you for posting this! I do not have a Kindle either, but you posted something some time ago, and then I saw that Kindle for PC was available. What a wonderful FREEBIE! All thanks to you!!!


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Diane D said:


> i subscribe to a mailing list so i get notification everyday....


which mailing list sends you these free downloads? I would like to subscribe without getting a lot of other things.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you, I got it, now to post to the computer


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Patty Sutter-Oh Patty, no. You don't have to have a Kindle ereader.Just go to Amazon.com and search for free apps for Kindle. Download the Kindle for PC (or Mac or whatever device you have. I put it on my Mac and Apple iTouch before I got my Kindle). Once you have the app on your computer, you can download any Kindle book from Amazon and download it and read it on your computer or other device. If you have an ereader that's another brand (and that uses a different format than Kindle), you can download Calibre (calibre-ebooks.com) and download it to your computer. It is an ebook manager program (free) that can convert the format of most ebooks so you can load them into different ereaders (Nook, Kobo, Apple, and Sony use EPUB. Kindle uses AZW). I use Calibre to convert and place Amazon books onto my Nook and Nook books onto my Kindle. Lots of options you can use without having to buy a new ereader. Denise


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

T-Subscribe to Bookbub.com, Pixelofink.com, and ereadernewstoday.com. Bookbub's email comes in the morning and the other two arrive in the afternoon.Between these three, you have lots of free Kindle books available. Also, when you sign up for Bookbub, you can sign up for Amazon (Kindle), Barnes and Noble (Nook), and iBooks (Apple) so if you have a different brand ereader you can still find freebies and deals. The other two sites are mostly for the Kindle books. You can also go to Amazon.com and Barnes and Noble.com and iTunes and search free Kindle books or free Nook books or at Apple click on books, then click on free books and you'll get thousands (200 at iTunes) to look through and choose from. Denise


----------



## knittingforever (Jun 12, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Tygrepawz (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm downloading the Kindle app for pc's right now so I can read it on the laptop, there is a link on the page for whatever device you have. Nook also has one for their books. I can always transfer the books later when I get the device of my choice.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Diane D said:


> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00A11DBTA?tag=free-kindle-books-bargain-20 :thumbup: :thumbup:


I can't seem to get it!


----------



## jdh (Jan 23, 2011)

Don't give up, keep trying, it is there for you to down load, and should
be able to contact customer service at amazon for help on it.
Judy


----------



## Caggsie (Mar 29, 2012)

Help Needed. I have th ekindle app on my iPad, but as yet never actually been able to download anything that I can access. I'd be grateful for guidance in how to do this. Every time I download something is goes into that place that all the odd socks go to!!!!!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Just downloaded it. Thanks for the info


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Caggsie-Don't have an iPad but here's what I do for my Kindle (I have the little $79. one-the cheapest- with WiFi. I download my books from my Amazon account library to my Kindle via my USB port rather than run to Starbucks for their free WiFi service). I go to Amazon.com. Sign in. click on My Account. At the drop down box, I click on Manage my Kindle which brings up my library. I find the book I want to download and click on Action (to the right of the book title). I get a drop down that has a download button and another button to click on to direct where I want my download to go (this may be where you're running into problems). I click to send the download to my PC. Then I click on download and off she goes. I have a Macbook so I then find the download on my laptop and drag it onto my Kindle. (If you have a PC instead of a Mac, there's a bit of a different way to find the download on your computer. There is a tutorial on Amazon that shows how to find it. It's a little different if you have internet on your devise instead of downloading via USB. If you're having trouble finding the download, you may not be sending it to the right place via the drop down box in Manage Your Kindle. If all else fails, call Kindle support at Amazon. They're really knowledgable and nice to work with. They can talk you through the process step by step. Denise


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you, I just downloaded the Kindle app on my computer and then downloaded the book. Some pretty nice things in there that I will have to plan on making NEXT year.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

wilderness2000 said:


> I have the Kindle app on my iPad and iPhone. Works great.


Me too.


----------



## Shaestr (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you!!!!


----------



## AdelaideF79 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

